# Technicare Question... (Alberta)



## AndersonPhoto (Feb 25, 2008)

Just wondering if anybody with an account at Technicare would mind sharing their prices with me?  I am considering getting an account there, but would really like to see their prices before I go ahead with it...

What I'd love to know are the prices for 4x6 prints, 8x10 prints, and then their seamless paper background prices as well (4ft wide)...

If anybody can help me out, that would be awesome!!

Thanks!


----------



## AndersonPhoto (Mar 6, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 6, 2008)

I can't think of anybody on here who might be signed up with them.

I'm sure an E-mail or a phone call to them would get you the info you are looking for.


----------



## AndersonPhoto (Mar 8, 2008)

Naa...they want you to join before they give you any price info...lol

Silly people!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 8, 2008)

I guess they (and the photographers) don't want the public to be able to see the prices, and thereby the markup that we charge.

What is involved in joining?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Mar 8, 2008)

I have an account there.
But I can't give out pricing, it depends on the account you are approved for.
They have just changed the guide lines for getting an account so you have to do a good volume before you are accepted.  It is not so much a matter of price either, they are IMO the best lab in the city and if you do sign up for an account there are many printing options that are not avalible to the public.  
On a side note you do not need an account to buy seamless paper, just walk in and buy it.


----------



## AndersonPhoto (Mar 8, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> On a side note you do not need an account to buy seamless paper, just walk in and buy it.


 
Thank you!

I just emailed them to confirm that this is also true of the Calgary location...

Got my fingers crossed!!


----------

